# My wifes Pussy when she was pregnant....



## Watson (Apr 27, 2014)

lolz

DJ DJ DJ.......!!!! in fact all the creepy people who clicked on this thread need counselling......


----------



## Intense (Apr 27, 2014)

We just wanted to see a pregnant puss.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 27, 2014)

Sign me up for counseling 


Warrior


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/OHvAddSGsAg


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Sign me up for counseling
> 
> 
> Warrior




Me too...


----------



## charley (Apr 27, 2014)

I wanted to see your beautiful wife....    & I'm still waiting..[if I posted a pic of my wife ,she'd kill me]


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

Griffith said:


> lolz
> 
> DJ DJ DJ.......!!!! in fact all the creepy people who clicked on this thread need counselling......



very well done sir. Im running a scan and defrag and this page took forever to load. which only increased the "oh no he didnt" time. 

why dont you send me some preggo cleavage shot... look Im more then willing to compromise and meet in the middle here.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 27, 2014)

charley said:


> i wanted to see your beautiful wife....    & i'm still waiting..[if i posted a pic of my wife ,she'd kill me]



yep and yep


----------



## SheriV (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't believe I clicked on this


----------



## Watson (Apr 27, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I can't believe I clicked on this



ur playing for both sides i see......repd cause thats bloody hot....


----------



## Watson (Apr 27, 2014)

ive got be honest here, its not even my wifes cat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2014)

prego pussy is the best besides black pussy


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Why do you believe black pussy is better than white pussy?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2014)

the first black girl I ever had sex with....I probly lasted 18 seconds...and my legs were so weak I could barely walk down her steps of her house...I nearly fell...I still fuking love her


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prego pussy is the best besides black pussy



never had a black chick. probably will take your word for it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2014)

missing out


----------

